# Nuppin V2 Problem



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

Top of the morning to all!!!

just a quick question regarding the nuppin v2 atty...

I think i may have strpped the screw that goes into the center post i was wondering if anyone could tell me what size screw fits in there so that i can go the the hardware store and see if i can get it replaced.....

im not entirely sure if it is the screw that stripped or possibly the inside if the atty where the screw fits it, how will i tell?

the atty fires, but it doesn't fire great not even on a full battery. i know that its not the build because i switch out the atty's and it fires perfectly on everything else. i have built it over and over but it still fires like !!

as soon as i try to adjust the coils there seems to be a lot of movement of the leads that go into the center post even though i have tightened it down as much as possible.

Please assist
Regards


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Have you tried adjusting the screw at the bottom of the 510 connection?

Here are the specs on the post screw: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/page-12#post-193292

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

Hey andre thanks alot this info really helped.


----------



## mc_zamo (15/6/15)

After tweaking alot on my nuppin it seems like I had a different expectation as to what the atty delivers which lead me to believe there was something wrong with it...., I was trying to get an aggressive vape from it but in actual fact it is a very smooth vaping atty. Coils are firing properly and it produces good vapour and great flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (15/6/15)

mc_zamo said:


> Top of the morning to all!!!
> 
> just a quick question regarding the nuppin v2 atty...
> 
> ...



Hi, you probably just damaged the tiny hex head, I've done it a few times myself. I replaced the center screw the other day with a spare philips head. I only had to shorten the screw a little, which was easily done by clamping the screw head and filing it down to the same length as the original grub screw.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

A common problem with tiny grub screws is over tightening them or using drivers to tighten them that do not exact fit the quality grubs the Nuppin's have. There is not a lot of extra meat in them. The Nuppin' screws don't need much tightening to be secure without stripping anything on them. I have 8 Nuppin' that used to be used every day and night, and never stripped any of them so never had to use any of my spares for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

